# Sigma Customs: Corvus



## Thetasigma (Nov 7, 2020)

Corvus Reservation List, LED: 219B SW35/40/45, XP-L HI 5D 4000K

1. greatscoot (SST-20 4000K)
2. bpbpoo (SW45)
3. carrot (SW35)
4. Random Dan (SW40)
5. StoneKing (SW35)
6. chipwillis
7. dotCPF (SW35)
8. boo5ted
9. meddlecho (SW35)

Good afternoon everyone, I'd like to share a project I've been chipping away at behind the scenes for a while now. 
This is the "Corvus" project, a conceptual successor to the Hyperion, intended to eventually be made as a AA/14500 compatible light once a driver is available to use. Overall light design is shorter at ~100mm OAL and a bit skinnier than the Hyperion with a smaller 20mm diameter head. As usual for me, this is a manually machined custom light.


Intended design elements are a smoother and more compact variant of the titanium piston setup with a larger 11mm diameter piston, and a captive titanium deep carry clip. The assembly is powered by a compact wave spring which provides a smooth firm resistance with a crisp "break" at actuation. The whole switching assembly while a bit more complex in machining terms due to the brass spring cup and acetal isolator around the switch being threaded and slotted, is more consistent and stable in assembly with the switch forming a nice assembly with the isolator and spring plate.


The head and tailcaps interlock with the body where they mate up to distribute force and enforce consistent rigid lockup.
The reflector continues to be the excellent McR-16S which provides a punchy beam with a wide spill that makes good use of even moderate output levels.


Grip-wise I've wanted to try something a little different from my usual "Acme" grip pattern and plan to use what I refer to as a "Wave" grip. This uses a bit wider of a ring with shallower chamfers, the result is a less abrasive grip which still provides a solid tactile grip.

Full Image Gallery: https://photos.app.goo.gl/Ef9VBHTC2yWjMaVB6

Price: $535 shipped USA


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Nov 7, 2020)

I’m super excited for this light! I have a Hyperion, and it’s fantastic!


----------



## dotCPF (Nov 7, 2020)

Well hot damn I cannot wait for this! Any price estimate/ emitter possibilities? 

I know this is very early, still can't help from dreaming though!

Perhaps the ultimate custom light!


----------



## realone (Nov 7, 2020)

looks really good. Price ?


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 7, 2020)

That’s a beautiful thing


----------



## Thetasigma (Nov 7, 2020)

dotCPF said:


> Well hot damn I cannot wait for this! Any price estimate/ emitter possibilities?
> I know this is very early, still can't help from dreaming though!
> Perhaps the ultimate custom light!



Looking to keep it the same as the Hyperion, so around $525 USA. 
Emitter wise I stock some R9080 219Bs in SW35-45, 5D XP-L HIs, and SST-20s in 3000-4000K. Could use any 3V XP footprint LED I can get ahold of, but practically speaking emitters with good throw performance like the 3 main ones I stock are ideal for a McR-16S reflector IMO.


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Nov 7, 2020)

Wow! I think this might just be my favorite Sigma design yet. Stunning work Dev!


----------



## gunga (Nov 8, 2020)

Looks amazing! Any idea on driver?


----------



## troutpool (Nov 8, 2020)

Subscribed. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## Thetasigma (Nov 8, 2020)

Dirty wage guy said:


> Wow! I think this might just be my favorite Sigma design yet. Stunning work Dev!





gunga said:


> Looks amazing! Any idea on driver?


Thanks guys!

I'm hoping to use calipsoii's newest driver project which is supposed to be AA/14500 capable and programmable. He has documented progress in his FB group Copper and Current Designs. Outside of that, scrapping a production light with a suitable driver is the next most likely option.


----------



## badtziscool (Nov 8, 2020)

Thetasigma said:


> Outside of that, scrapping a production light with a suitable driver is the next most likely option.



I definitely hope it doesn’t have to come down to that. Most likely this won’t be the case, I’m thinking. A lot of progress has been made on the 15vp driver and should be near completion.


----------



## xdayv (Nov 8, 2020)

Wow... this is another winner! Hyperion Level 2.


----------



## Thetasigma (Nov 9, 2020)

xdayv said:


> Wow... this is another winner! Hyperion Level 2.



I think that would be appropriate, the Corvus is the successor to the Hyperion in my mind, it takes the concepts and improves or fixes all the things that bugged me with the Hyperion. Reduced diameter and length, smoothest piston actuated switch I've done yet, simplified tailcap geometry, easier to service mail seals for the piston, easier to control seal pressure, better supported and more consistent switch/piston assembly, easier switch replacement routine, and a deeper clip arrangement.
The new seal arrangement also got rid of the "lock-stick" like effect where the x-ring would lock the piston in place in some of the tighter sealed Hyperions and require a firm push to release it.


----------



## greatscoot (Nov 9, 2020)

That’s a beauty.


----------



## Thetasigma (Nov 17, 2020)

A sneak peak at the wizardry of design that calipsoii has employed in his latest driver design. All of this stuff is on a 15mm OD board.


----------



## claptrap (Jan 4, 2021)

Wow! This light looks just about perfect! 
I haven’t purchased a Sigma before, so pardon my ignorance. 
How does the drop/release/reservation process for these lights work? Is it announced here on CPF or elsewhere? I don’t have social media, but I may have to sign up to reserve one of these sweet lights


----------



## Thetasigma (Mar 30, 2021)

claptrap said:


> Wow! This light looks just about perfect!
> I haven’t purchased a Sigma before, so pardon my ignorance.
> How does the drop/release/reservation process for these lights work? Is it announced here on CPF or elsewhere? I don’t have social media, but I may have to sign up to reserve one of these sweet lights



Thanks sir! These days most sales are in my Facebook group as that is where the most interest is typically. For the Corvus I think the sales in my FB group will be released first-come first serve, and I will keep a reservation list here on CPF for members who don't use FB.


----------



## troutpool (Mar 30, 2021)

Please put my name on the reservation list for one of these lights. I am not on FB, and I'd hate to miss the opportunity. Any hint as to when these might be ready to be offered?


----------



## Thetasigma (Mar 30, 2021)

A mechanical update on the Corvus design. Piston design is holding up very well, minimal wear on the sliding surfaces of the piston setup, with grease still well-retained. Roughly 5 months and at least 2000 piston cycles, sliding surfaces are still polished and greased for an action as smooth as the day it was made.


----------



## greatscoot (Mar 30, 2021)

Thetasigma said:


> Thanks sir! These days most sales are in my Facebook group as that is where the most interest is typically. For the Corvus I think the sales in my FB group will be released first-come first serve, and I will keep a reservation list here on CPF for members who don't use FB.


I'm not on FB either, can you please reserve a spot for me?


----------



## Thetasigma (Mar 30, 2021)

troutpool said:


> Please put my name on the reservation list for one of these lights. I am not on FB, and I'd hate to miss the opportunity. Any hint as to when these might be ready to be offered?





greatscoot said:


> I'm not on FB either, can you please reserve a spot for me?




Added to the top of thread, please state the LED you would like. I will be using 219Bs in SW35, SW40, or SW45 color temps, and XP-L HIs in 5D tint 4000K color temp.


----------



## troutpool (Mar 30, 2021)

Nichia 219B SW40 for me, please. Thanks for putting me on the reservation list!


----------



## greatscoot (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks for putting me on the list. As tempting as the SW35 is, I'll go with the *219B SW40*.


----------



## bpbpoo (Apr 2, 2021)

There’s a list now!?! Please add me for a SW45!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carrot (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't know when a list started, but please put me on the list. SW35, prefer D180 if you have em for that rosier quality.


----------



## Random Dan (Apr 15, 2021)

Any details on how the driver will work? I'm almost certainly in for an SW40, but just want to know that I could set upthe driver in a suitable way first.


----------



## Stoneking (Apr 15, 2021)

Please put me on the list for SW35


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 15, 2021)

Put me down


----------



## dotCPF (Apr 16, 2021)

If you still have room, I'd love to be added to the list, SW35 please.


----------



## Thetasigma (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks guy, for the moment I will limit the list here to 10 entries. My goal is between this list and my FB group to clear these builds by the end of the year.



carrot said:


> I don't know when a list started, but please put me on the list. SW35, prefer D180 if you have em for that rosier quality.


I don't think I have any D200 left, they are all D180 I believe. Added



Random Dan said:


> Any details on how the driver will work? I'm almost certainly in for an SW40, but just want to know that I could set upthe driver in a suitable way first.


calipsoii has done a superb job on the driver, it is constant current 500/900mA high on AA/14500 respectively, 1-4 modes fully programmable with 24 brightness steps, LVP, configurable step-down, switching speed, debounce, memory none/classic/hybrid, and thermal protection. 
It also has an entire separate UI that is fairly easy to switch between (20-29 clicks), a sensibly designed ramping UI for a mechanical switch. Starts at a brightness, depending on memory setup, then a click will ramp up, stopping and starting again will toggle down and so on. Ceiling/floor blink indicators, double tap for moonlight and short-long tap for turbo.



Stoneking said:


> Please put me on the list for SW35


Done.


chipwillis said:


> Put me down


Done.


dotCPF said:


> If you still have room, I'd love to be added to the list, SW35 please.


Done.


----------



## Random Dan (Apr 16, 2021)

Thetasigma said:


> calipsoii has done a superb job on the driver, it is constant current 500/900mA high on AA/14500 respectively, 1-4 modes fully programmable with 24 brightness steps, LVP, configurable step-down, switching speed, debounce, memory none/classic/hybrid, and thermal protection.
> It also has an entire separate UI that is fairly easy to switch between (20-29 clicks), a sensibly designed ramping UI for a mechanical switch. Starts at a brightness, depending on memory setup, then a click will ramp up, stopping and starting again will toggle down and so on. Ceiling/floor blink indicators, double tap for moonlight and short-long tap for turbo.


That sounds perfect. Put me down for an SW40 please!


----------



## boo5ted (Apr 17, 2021)

I'll take the last spot, just can't decide between 219B SW45 or XP-L HI 5D 4000k.


**edit**

I'll take the XP-L.


----------



## TILL-22 (Apr 17, 2021)

Interested! Probably with a sw35.


----------



## Thetasigma (Apr 18, 2021)

The list is full for now, thanks guys!

More information will come when I start to machine these.


----------



## jon_slider (May 6, 2021)

Thetasigma said:


> This is the "Corvus"



Beautiful work! I like everything about it.
Congratulations on the evolution of the design, and to those who get to use one.
Great Driver. :thumbsup:

Im a fan, tics all my boxes
Titanium, AA, Ramping UI, tailswitch, tritium, sw45k, captive clip.. 

similar features to Hanko D10 sw45k:


----------



## Thetasigma (May 15, 2021)

jon_slider said:


> Beautiful work! I like everything about it.
> Congratulations on the evolution of the design, and to those who get to use one.
> Great Driver. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...




Thanks jon! If I'm not mistaken calipsoii designed the ramping side of the UI to act similarly to a Nitecore D10 which he was a big fan of, so there is some shared DNA there.


----------



## greatscoot (May 21, 2021)

@Thetasigma
Your inbox is full.


----------



## Thetasigma (May 24, 2021)

greatscoot said:


> @Thetasigma
> Your inbox is full.



Cleared


----------



## greatscoot (Jun 1, 2021)

Thetasigma said:


> Cleared


Thanks.


----------



## lightitupsam (Aug 11, 2021)

greatscoot said:


> I'm not on FB either, can you please reserve a spot for me?





Thetasigma said:


> Thanks sir! These days most sales are in my Facebook group as that is where the most interest is typically. For the Corvus I think the sales in my FB group will be released first-come first serve, and I will keep a reservation list here on CPF for members who don't use FB.


can you put me on the list?


----------



## Thetasigma (Aug 11, 2021)

lightitupsam said:


> can you put me on the list?


The list for CPF is full for the time being.


----------



## Thetasigma (Aug 14, 2021)

Some proof renders with updated geometry.


----------



## Thetasigma (Aug 14, 2021)

Good afternoon guys, the Corvus will be offered with either the AA/14500 capable 15VP driver or a 14500 only FET driver with either Crescendo or guppy3drc firmware. 
Please indicate your preference so I can plan accordingly, thanks.


----------



## troutpool (Aug 14, 2021)

I want the AA/14500 version, please. Beautiful looking light!


----------



## greatscoot (Aug 14, 2021)

AA/14500 (15VP) for me as well.


----------



## meddlecho (Aug 14, 2021)

15VP for me please!


----------



## carrot (Aug 14, 2021)

15VP please.


----------



## dotCPF (Aug 14, 2021)

AA/14500 capable 15VP driver 

for me as well! thank you my good sir! Light of the year right here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boo5ted (Aug 15, 2021)

14500 FET, crescendo, XP-L HI 5D 4000k for me.


----------



## Thetasigma (Aug 15, 2021)

Good morning guys, here is a reference chart for approximate emitter lumens with each LED and driver.


----------



## Random Dan (Aug 15, 2021)

I would like the 15VP driver please. I'm getting pretty stoked for this one!


----------



## kevinm (Aug 15, 2021)

How did I miss this!? Well, if someone drops off the list, I'd be happy to take their spot.


----------



## Stoneking (Sep 18, 2021)

AA/14500 capable 15VP


----------



## thepocketwizard (Sep 18, 2021)

15VP for me please


----------



## bluemantra (Oct 3, 2021)

Just discovering Sigma lights and I was curious as to how often these are released?


----------



## badtziscool (Oct 3, 2021)

bluemantra said:


> Just discovering Sigma lights and I was curious as to how often these are released?


First run hasn’t been made yet. Devin is a one man shop with a manual lathe and making lights when he can afford the time. But the design and thought he puts into them make them worth the wait.


----------



## Lemurian (Oct 3, 2021)

bluemantra said:


> Just discovering Sigma lights and I was curious as to how often these are released?


I was wondering, as well.


----------



## bluemantra (Oct 3, 2021)

badtziscool said:


> First run hasn’t been made yet. Devin is a one man shop with a manual lathe and making lights when he can afford the time. But the design and thought he puts into them make them worth the wait.


I wasn't necessarily talking about this model, just Sigma lights in general.


----------



## Thetasigma (Oct 4, 2021)

bluemantra said:


> I wasn't necessarily talking about this model, just Sigma lights in general.


Each light is machined by hand, one at a time. I don’t currently have as much time to work on these as in the past, so the release time is longer. The current project in progress is the Corvus.

Beside the McRegulus and perhaps the Nova LT, other previous designs are retired and I have no plans to make more


----------



## boo5ted (Dec 19, 2021)

Any updates? 





boo5ted said:


> 14500 FET, crescendo, XP-L HI 5D 4000k for me.


Also, can I change mine to guppy3drc instead of crescendo?


----------



## Thetasigma (Dec 19, 2021)

Updated list, appears that the OP is no longer editable.
First couple for FB have been made, next up will be a couple for here.

1. troutpool (SW40)
2. greatscoot (SST-20 4000K)
3. bpbpoo (SW45)
4. carrot (SW35, 15VP)
5. Random Dan (SW40, 15VP)
6. StoneKing (SW35, 15VP)
7. chipwillis
8. dotCPF (SW35, 15VP)
9. boo5ted (XP-L HI, Guppy)
10. meddlecho (SW35, 15VP)


----------



## boo5ted (Dec 19, 2021)

Thanks. 👍


----------



## jimmyturbo (Jan 10, 2022)

Wow this is a beautiful thing man, well done, just curious if I can get out on the list as I’m not in Facebook 

Keep up the great work


----------



## troutpool (Mar 15, 2022)

Any updates available on this project?


----------



## Thetasigma (Mar 15, 2022)

troutpool said:


> Any updates available on this project?


Stalled out for a while, other things have taken priority. Hope to get some done in the next few months.


----------



## KaIIe (Apr 20, 2022)

Is there any chance left to get on the list?


----------



## bluemantra (Apr 20, 2022)

Or if anyone jumps off the list or is selling one, shoot me a PM


----------



## Thetasigma (Apr 20, 2022)

Minor design update, revised the tailcap design a bit and will be implementing it going forward after testing it on the next host cut. 

This revision allows the switch assembly to be loaded fully from the tail instead of splitting the assembly process between the tail and battery compartment. Combined with the cup around the switch being switched to brass instead of acetal reduces the chance of cross threading the assembly when removing the switch assembly.


----------



## dotCPF (Apr 21, 2022)

Very cool, love the continual evolution of such a light. Not something you see with many custom shops. Really sets Sigma lights apart. Each is always made to be the best it can. Very special pieces. Can't wait, thanks for the update Devin hope all is well!


----------



## experimentjon (Apr 21, 2022)

This looks awesome! Finally discovered this light in my quest for the perfect 14500 light and joined the FB group. Now time to patiently wait for books to reopen one day in the future!


----------



## Stoneking (May 4, 2022)

How is the list coming, any updates? Have some of these shipped out to CPF Members?


----------



## Thetasigma (May 5, 2022)

Working on one for FB and one for CPF at the moment


----------



## Stoneking (Aug 5, 2022)

Are these lights still being made?
If so, can you show how the list is coming along.


----------



## mkphc (Sep 12, 2022)

Yes 
How can I get one


----------



## Thetasigma (Sep 14, 2022)

The project is still active. Have done a few for the FB list so far and a couple for here are up next, had to restart the first one for here.

Have done another switch revision which should be the final version, and has maximized ease of servicing the switch assembly while minimizing any risk of a short 

Both lists will remain closed until they are near finished most likely.


----------



## boo5ted (Sep 14, 2022)

Are there any new options as far as leds or finishes? I've seen a couple recently posted that didn't have the standard machined finish.


----------



## globen6 (Dec 6, 2022)

How do I find out when new lists are being generated. I want in! thanks


----------



## Stoneking (Dec 7, 2022)

globen6 said:


> How do I find out when new lists are being generated. I want in! thanks


The current CPF list was started almost 2 years ago, not a single one has been made for this group. I highly doubt these will ever be made, let alone a new list being started.


----------



## boo5ted (Dec 7, 2022)

Stoneking said:


> The current CPF list was started almost 2 years ago, not a single one has been made for this group. I highly doubt these will ever be made, let alone a new list being started.


A hand full have been delivered but they're the ones from the FB group.


----------



## kerneldrop (Dec 7, 2022)

Stoneking said:


> The current CPF list was started almost 2 years ago, not a single one has been made for this group. I highly doubt these will ever be made, let alone a new list being started.



It’s like folks waiting 4-6 years on a custom revolver from Linebaugh. some folks really enjoy the thrill of the chase


----------



## Stoneking (Dec 7, 2022)

boo5ted said:


> A hand full have been delivered but they're the ones from the FB group.


There are 31 spots on the FB List and 10 Spots on the CPF List.
Maybe 5-10 have gone out in almost 2 years.
I remember being on the very first Sigma Customs List, after maybe a year it was dropped with 10 or 15 spots unfulfilled, with zero notification. Unfortunately I was one of the dropped.
I’ll stay on this list but I’m fully aware and 100 percent certain I will never see this light.
I understand this list is free to be on and I lose nothing if these lights aren’t made. It is, however, extremely frustrating to follow along with a project and asked about what options we all want along the way for nothing to come of it. 

Sigma should just do drops or auctions in my opinion. He truly is an artist, brilliant with designing, machining and building lights. But absolutely awful with updates and commitments.


----------



## globen6 (Dec 7, 2022)

Stoneking said:


> The current CPF list was started almost 2 years ago, not a single one has been made for this group. I highly doubt these will ever be made, let alone a new list being started.


Oh. Ok. Thanks for the reality check on that one. Cheers


----------



## kerneldrop (Dec 8, 2022)

Stoneking said:


> But absolutely awful with updates and commitments.



Assuming he still has access to equipment and materials --I think he's like all the other one-off custom makers. 
They have other jobs and just do this if and when they get inspired to do it. 
From what I've heard he machines these by hand, not by CNC.
I'm not taking up for him...just saying that I imagine he doesn't feel the little profit isn't worth the time.

I once sold 5 lights and had 30 people PM'ing me for more. 
I ended up shipping out 2 because it just wasn't worth the time to me.
So I get it.


----------



## Stoneking (Dec 10, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> I'm not taking up for him...just saying that I imagine he doesn't feel the little profit isn't worth the time.



I can completely understand that. And I’m sure he has plenty of other things in life way more important than machining lights.
It is just very frustrating, build up this idea, get everyone on board, provide multiple updates and then just don’t deliver on your commitment and go radio silent. Things happen, life happens… My biggest issue is this is not the first time.

I could be so wrong, all of these lights may actually be built. But being realistic, in my opinion, they won’t. Not all of them anyways.

At this point I’m just curious as to when this project gets dropped and will I be on the abandoned list again?

Honestly in the future just make smaller lists, instead of 40+ maybe get down to 5 and see where it goes. Less frustration.

Or don’t be so good at building lights.


----------



## Thetasigma (Jan 4, 2023)

Afternoon everyone, due to changed circumstances and lack of progress I am abandoning the lists here and on FB. Being manually machined and lacking large swathes of time to machine, I am no longer able to fulfill a large list and will be switching back to lotto sales via my Facebook group, Sigma Customs.


----------



## Stoneking (Jan 5, 2023)

I would never have guessed…


----------

